

DConf 2013 Day 2 Talk 4: Web Development in D by Vladimir Panteleev - andralex
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zs8O7MVmlfw

======
andralex
Abstract: With its speed, safety, and expressiveness, D excels for web
development. However, D is not yet thought of as a compelling choice in that
area. The best D tools and techniques for web development are young and not
well known at this time. This talk will fix that by providing an overview of
the web development libraries, solutions and techniques available to D users
today.

Benefits: A thorough Introduction to D web development and related
technologies.

Speaker Bio: Vladimir Panteleev (a.k.a. "CyberShadow") is a D enthusiast from
Moldova (Eastern Europe), best known within the D community for DFeed, the web
newsreader (and IRC bot) running on <http://forum.dlang.org>.

